# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXCMagma V1.0.0.6 Added Alcatel For Code Calculation!

## mohamed73

*HXCMagma V1.0.0.6 Added Alcatel For Code Calculation.*  **  *Alcatel FIERCE                     Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7024R                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7025D                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7025X                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7040A                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7040D                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7040E                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7041D                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7041X                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7110                    Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel OT-7110A                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel Snap                       Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel Snap Dual                  Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Alcatel Snap LTE                   Calculate Unlock Codes*  **  *Downloads : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
List Of All Supported Models:-
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  **  *Best Regards*  *Rahul_Bhutani*  **

----------

